# Would color would I get?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You left out one important factor... what color your mare is. If you really want to know your color options test your mare. You need to test her for frame anyways or make sure a stud is frame/OLWS negative if you don't test her since she is a stock breed. 

Also, color should be the LAST consideration when breeding. You need to make sure the stud and mare compliment each other, free of what ever genetic diseases their breeding predisposes them for, etc.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

What color is she?... Posting her pedigree is really no help.


----------



## LegendsChic (Jul 25, 2012)

LOL, sorry guys, I thought I had or that it was stated on All Breed, she is a Dun, her dam was a bay.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Just 'dun' doesn't help either. The dun gene can appear on any base color, and in combination with other dilution and pattern genes.

Red dun, bay dun, grulla ect?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

You can't get a cremello or perlino, since your horse doesn't carry the cream gene, so no worries there.

To avoid getting a chestnut, breed to a stallion that is homozygous for the extension factor (EE)... since your mare's sire was pali, you know she is heterozygous (Ee) herself, so with a chestnut stud (ee) you'd have a 50% chance of chestnut/sorrel. With a heterozygous stud (Ee) you'd have 25% chance for chestnut. Two of the stallions you posted are ee.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> You can't get a cremello or perlino, since your horse doesn't carry the cream gene, so no worries there.
> 
> To avoid getting a chestnut, breed to a stallion that is homozygous for the extension factor (EE)... since your mare's sire was pali, you know she is heterozygous (Ee) herself, so with a chestnut stud (ee) you'd have a 50% chance of chestnut/sorrel. With a heterozygous stud (Ee) you'd have 25% chance for chestnut. Two of the stallions you posted are ee.


Actually, with the lack of information the OP has given, there is no way to be certain that the horse in question does not carry cream. 

OP - It would be most helpful if you could post a few decent pictures of your mare. That way, we can see for ourselves what colour she is, and tell you anything that may help with your selection.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

It says 'palomino dun' for her sire's color on her pedigree, isn't palomino the creme gene on a sorrel coat?... I know nothing about color... it all just looks pretty to me, lol.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Palomino dun- which is also the same as yellow dun and dunalino- is Chestnut +cream +dun.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you. One more question, doesn't that mean that she carries the cream gene?


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

She COULD. Since the sire was only heterozygous cream (Crcr) there's only about a 50% chance of passing it on. It doesn't mean the offspring WILL get it, but they could. In this case, we don't even know yet, or have pictures- but either way, the only way to really know is to *have your horse tested. *


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Actually, with the lack of information the OP has given, there is no way to be certain that the horse in question does not carry cream.
> 
> OP - It would be most helpful if you could post a few decent pictures of your mare. That way, we can see for ourselves what colour she is, and tell you anything that may help with your selection.


Fair enough, I was assuming the OP's description of dun (assuming "classic" or bay dun) was accurate


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, with my new found knowledge (thank you again), I would definitely agree that it's best to just have her tested.


----------



## LegendsChic (Jul 25, 2012)

Not the best pic of her:


----------



## LegendsChic (Jul 25, 2012)

How do I go about having her tested?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Horse Tests


----------



## LegendsChic (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------

